# +++ Türchen 1 +++



## Gert-Show (1. Dezember 2022)

Hä? Das ist Türchen 23? 

Aber egal, besser früh als nie"! Ich überliste damit alle fangbaren Spezies der OCC 2023!


----------



## hanzz (1. Dezember 2022)

Ach das sieht nach einer schicken Barschrolle aus.
Macht bestimmt auch Spaß an der UL auf Grundeln.

Bitte verlost dann noch passend eine dünne rote Schnur


----------



## masu1963 (1. Dezember 2022)

Ich habe noch keinen Plan, was ich meinem Mann zu Weihnachten schenken soll.  Wenn ich diese Rolle gewinne, hätte sich mein Problem erledigt und mein Mann könnte nächstes Jahr mit der Rolle den Esox überlisten . Das hätte auch den Vorteil, dass ich meine Ruhe habe, wenn er loszieht.


----------



## pikehunter (1. Dezember 2022)

Auf Barsch und zum Finess angeln auf Zander kann ich mir diese Rolle 
sehr gut vorstellen.

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Erfolg!


----------



## Spaßfischer (1. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde die Rolle zum Barsch und Zander angeln nehmen.


----------



## Kehrinho (1. Dezember 2022)

Juhu endlich wieder der Anglerboard Adventskalender 

Ich würde mit der Rolle gerne auf Zander angeln 

Ich wünsche allen viel Erfolg.


----------



## Ruhrpottkopp (1. Dezember 2022)

Hallo,
bei mir müsste die Rolle wohl auf Barsch oder Zander herhalten und vielleicht auch mal einem Hecht standhalten.

Ich wünsche eine schöne Adventszeit.


----------



## Bene MK1 (1. Dezember 2022)

Natürlich Barsche


----------



## Kay1 (1. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde die zum zandern nutzen.


----------



## Riesenangler (1. Dezember 2022)

Nen großen Hecht oder einen kleinen Walli würde ich der schon antun wollen.


----------



## vermesser (1. Dezember 2022)

Passt an eine meiner Barschruten ;-) , also für Barsch, Forelle und Döbel.


----------



## Sepp Meier (1. Dezember 2022)

Ich möchte mit der Rolle gerne auf Elbzander gehen


----------



## Hering 58 (1. Dezember 2022)

Bei mir müsste die Rolle wohl auf  Zander herhalten .


----------



## sprogoe (1. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde sie an meine tolle Daiwa Matchrute (sie ist relativ kräftig und nicht so schwabbelig); die ich mir aus England schicken lasse habe, weil es dieses Modell in Deutschland nicht gibt; montieren, um damit mit in unserem ca. 18 m tiefen Baggersee auf Renken zu fischen. Montiert wird eine spezielle Renkenpose und ein 30 g Blei. Hat eine Renke eine Nymphe genommen, hebt sie das Blei an und hakt sich selber. Den Biß erkennt man, weil die Pose sich flach legt.


----------



## Mooskugel (1. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde damit am Kanal auf Barsch und Zander angeln.


----------



## kingandre88 (1. Dezember 2022)

Die Rolle würde bei mir hauptsächlich auf Forellen eingesetzt werden.  Farblich passt sie perfekt zur FTM Bomber Trout 3.


----------



## bic zip (1. Dezember 2022)

Geil.
Jetzt kommen die Advendskalenderzombis wieder aus ihren Gräbern und klappern sämtliche Gewinnspiele ab.

Viele „New Member“, teilweise seit mehreren Jahren angemeldet und irgendwie nur zu Gewinnspielen „aktiv“.
Gewinne werden wahrscheinlich anschließend bei Kleinanzeigen versilbert.

Kann man die Leute nicht irgendwie aussortieren?


Allen anderen: Viel Glück


----------



## Nuesse (1. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde sie zum Barschangeln nutzen.

Wahrscheinlicher ist aber, dass ich sie einpacke und an
Gert verschicke .


----------



## Xeviltan (1. Dezember 2022)

Am Ende des Jahres läuft meine Mitgliedschaft beim Angelverein aus. Mit dieser Rolle würde ich dann noch ein letztes Mal am Rhein angeln gehen.
Danach würde sie für Urlaube im Spreewald genutzt werden.


----------



## BobBuilder (1. Dezember 2022)

Die Rolle sieht doch perfekt zum Zanderangeln aus! Dünne geflochtene drauf und zack springen einem die Fische nur so in den Kescher! Bääm!


----------



## Hering 58 (1. Dezember 2022)

Nuesse schrieb:


> Ich würde sie zum Barschangeln nutzen.
> 
> Wahrscheinlicher ist aber, dass ich sie einpacke und an
> Gert verschicke .


Moin Nuesse,
wer ist denn Gert?


----------



## Racklinger (1. Dezember 2022)

Schaut guad aus zum Pirschangeln auf Barsch und Döbel


----------



## STRULIK (1. Dezember 2022)

Würde zum Forellen angeln nehmen.


----------



## BastE (1. Dezember 2022)

Schickes Teil. Ich würde damit auf Zander fischen!


----------



## RiccoHD (1. Dezember 2022)

Gerne möchte ich damit ein paar Zander aus dem Rhein ziehen


----------



## Seele (1. Dezember 2022)

Perfekt auf die 2,4m light Hechtspinne


----------



## eiszeit (1. Dezember 2022)

Zum Forellenangeln würde sie passen.


----------



## FischerKing (1. Dezember 2022)

Na das geht ja gleich gut los hier mit so einer schicken Rolle.
Ich brauchte tatsächlich gerade eine neue ROlle für meine Spinnrute & würde dementsprechen Hecht / Barsch / Zander sowie Bachforelle mit der Rolle beangeln


----------



## schomi (1. Dezember 2022)

zum Forellen- und Barschangeln genau richtig


----------



## Gert-Show (1. Dezember 2022)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Moin Nuesse,
> wer ist denn Gert?


Hier anwesend!


----------



## itswww (1. Dezember 2022)

Einen Hecht


----------



## Ron73 (1. Dezember 2022)

Ich warte auf die Stella   .
Allen anderen wünsche ich viel Erfolg, bin ab morgen dabei.


----------



## Timbo78 (1. Dezember 2022)

Passt perfekt für meine größere Spinrute, mit der ich auf Hecht und kleine Welse gehen will


----------



## Nikesd (1. Dezember 2022)

Sieht doch für barsche optimal aus. Würde damit die Kirschen ärgern gehen


----------



## kv2408 (1. Dezember 2022)

Auch ich würde sie zum Barschangeln nehmen


----------



## Hering 58 (1. Dezember 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Hier anwesend!


OK ,danke


----------



## Double2004 (1. Dezember 2022)

Auf Barsch am Kanal würde ich damit angeln.


----------



## tobiasfuchs1988 (1. Dezember 2022)

Perfekt zum Kirschen   angeln , aber auch mal um auf Zander zu gehn .


----------



## Rheinangler1986 (1. Dezember 2022)

Alles was der Rhein zu bieten hat  aber hauptsächlich Zander oder Hecht.


----------



## vonda1909 (1. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde  sie für Barsch Zander und Rapfen  an die neue Spinrute machen..


----------



## yukonjack (1. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde versuchen nach 30 Angeljahren endlich meinen ersten Zander zu fangen.


----------



## compresiceps (1. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde sie für Barsch und Zander nehmen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (1. Dezember 2022)

Jetzt, wo ich doch der "Strolch Spinnlehring" von Drillsucht69 bin, wäre das eine deutliche Verbesserung zu meinem jetzigen Standard


----------



## Phoenix84 (1. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde Sie zum Zanderangeln nehmen


----------



## ruhrpott arielle (1. Dezember 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> *Türchen 1*
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 425514
> 
> ...


Für die süßen Punker, die Barsche und auf hechte würde die tolle Rolle zu Einsatz kommen


----------



## jupp4711 (1. Dezember 2022)

Zander und Barsch im Rhein zittern schon da käme sie zu Einsatz


----------



## Drillsucht69 (1. Dezember 2022)

Bei meinen vielen Sessions, Zandern, Hängern und Würfen wäre ich der richtige das Ding ausgiebig zu nutzen…Bei den anderen staubt das Ding eh nur zu …


----------



## Stippi68 (1. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde damit auf Barsch angeln.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (1. Dezember 2022)

Also ich fände sie auf Zander ideal.


----------



## Tomasz (1. Dezember 2022)

Ich musste die Rolle erstmal googlen, aber jetzt weiß ich, dass sie zur Hausmarke von Fisherman's Partner gehört.
Eigentlich würde ich sie gerne für die Ostsee nehmen, da ich aber nichts zur Eignung im Salzwasser finden konnte, kommt würde sie wohl auf meine Spinnrute für Barsch und Zander kommen. Da würde sie sicher perfekt passen. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## maggo (1. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde die für Barsche nutzen wollen


----------



## Los 2 (1. Dezember 2022)

Wie die meisten hier Barsch und Zander!


----------



## Anton.123 (1. Dezember 2022)

Schickes Röllchen...
Würde sie zum Renkenangeln nehmen.


----------



## Luis2811 (1. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde damit auf Barsche und Zander im Kanal fischen.
Mit dieser Rolle würde es bestimmt auch gelingen an den Steinen vorbei zu angeln und einen Fisch zu fangen!


----------



## plinse (1. Dezember 2022)

Für Barsch sieht sie gut aus - und alles, was dabei eben sonst noch beißt.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (1. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde sie auf Bachforellenpirsch einsetzen, auch auf Döbel und wie die meisten hier, auf Barsch, Zander und über ein Drillerlebnis mit einem Hecht würde ich mich mit dieser Rolle natürlich auch sehr freuen!


----------



## BaFO (1. Dezember 2022)

Die Rolle würde wohl an einer Posenrute hängen und sollte verschiedene Friedfische oder auch Forellen abschleppen!

LG Max


----------



## Odolvinga (1. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde mit der Rolle am kleinen Fluß mit Kunstködern auf Barsche,  Döbel und Forellen angeln


----------



## Mescalero (1. Dezember 2022)

Wie viel 0,25mm Schnur passt auf die Spule?
Egal, ich würde sie an die Stichlingsrute montieren.


----------



## Kluecky1979 (1. Dezember 2022)

Würde gerne mal nen Zander überlisten


----------



## Blueser (1. Dezember 2022)

Barsch und Hecht, Zander gibt es bei uns nicht mehr*... *


----------



## Jule77 (1. Dezember 2022)

Auf Zander


----------



## Forelle74 (1. Dezember 2022)

Hallo 
Mit der Rolle würde ich ganz klar auf Forellen gehen  .


----------



## Fishhunter97 (1. Dezember 2022)

Barsche und evtl Zander ! Weil die einfach am meisten Spaß machen


----------



## MichaG (1. Dezember 2022)

Barsch, Zander und Forelle könnte ich mir vorstellen.


----------



## angler1996 (1. Dezember 2022)

Wolfsbarsch;-))


----------



## aristagon (1. Dezember 2022)

Gern meine geliebten Barsche, gl.@all


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (1. Dezember 2022)

Vielleicht schaffe ich es mit der mal nen Zander raus zu Kitzeln


----------



## Niklas32 (1. Dezember 2022)

Die Rolle würde beim Angeln auf Barsch und Forelle zum Einsatz kommen


----------



## Slappy (1. Dezember 2022)

Ich glaub die würde an meine Bachrute kommen. Da muss was neues her... 
Barsch, Döbel und Forelle wären die Abnehmer.


----------



## MarkusD_08 (1. Dezember 2022)

Barsch und Zander


----------



## nostradamus (1. Dezember 2022)

Hi
Würde sie uf schleien nehmen...


----------



## Minimax (1. Dezember 2022)

Mhhh... mal überlegen...
Ich hab's ! Ich würd sie auf Döbel ausprobieren.


----------



## Mikesch (1. Dezember 2022)

Forelle, Barsch u. Aitel
Kann man natürlich auch für Schleien u. Ä. zweckentfremden.


----------



## punkarpfen (1. Dezember 2022)

Das ist die perfekte Grundelrolle. Ich würde sie für kapitale Exemplare jenseits der 12 cm Metermarke nehmen.


----------



## kuttenkarl (1. Dezember 2022)

Wenn ich die gewinne, muß sich meine Frau ein neues Weihnachtsgeschenk ausdenken   . Dann wäre sie erstmal beschäftigt. Bei mir würde die Rolle an einer Friedfischrute landen und den Schleien das Leben schwer machen.


----------



## blacksnoek (1. Dezember 2022)

Das sieht mir doch stark nach ner Rolle für Zetti aus


----------



## Jason (1. Dezember 2022)

Also ich würde diese Rolle für Schleien und Brassen nutzen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## blumax (1. Dezember 2022)

hecht barsch zander sind alle schön


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. Dezember 2022)

Plötz


----------



## magut (1. Dezember 2022)

Barsch und Zander wären die Kandidaten


----------



## WobblerReiter (1. Dezember 2022)

Schön an meine Weissfischrute für Nase , Döbel usw. Aber mit Schwimmer . Allen schönen 1 Dezember . Petri


----------



## Verstrahlt (1. Dezember 2022)

Für Barsche ne sexy Rolle


----------



## el.Lucio (1. Dezember 2022)

Denke für barsch und Zander sollte die gut tun.


----------



## Flens Angler (1. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde damit an den forellensee gehen , danke , axxa super rolle


----------



## Wurmbaader (1. Dezember 2022)

Die würde sicher am Rhein auf Zander keine schlechte Figur machen.


----------



## prinz1 (1. Dezember 2022)

Hallo!
Diese feine Rolle sollte für`s Hecht- und Zanderangeln eingesetzt werden. Und das tut sie dann auch, sofern sie bei mir landet!
Schickes Teil! Das würde mir sehr gut passen!

Jens

der prinz


----------



## Aalbändiger (1. Dezember 2022)

Wäre super für Barsch und Zander


----------



## Tenchion (1. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde mit der Rolle nen schönen Barsch rauszubeln wollen


----------



## Allround-Angler (1. Dezember 2022)

Mit einer dünnen Geflochtenen leichtes bis mittlers Spinnen auf alles, was beißt von Barsch bis Hecht.


----------



## fischmonger (1. Dezember 2022)

Hey, coole Aktion. Ich würde es damit auf Zander versuchen, und zwar mit Wobbler. Sobald ich meinen ersten Zander damit gefangen habe, würde ich sie dann meinem Bruder schenken, den ich so hoffentlich endlich dazu motivieren kann, den Angelschein zu machen.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (1. Dezember 2022)

Waller


----------



## rustaweli (1. Dezember 2022)

Würde sie den Kids überlassen. Jedoch als Stationäre an einer mittleren Float oder leichten Grundrute.


----------



## Breamhunter (1. Dezember 2022)

Oh gibt was umsonst. Knappe 100 Beiträge in 10 Stunden. 
Ich habe für die Kurbel allerdings keine Verwendung.


----------



## Minimax (1. Dezember 2022)

Ich vermute es ist uns allen egal  , aber die technischen Daten im Startbeitrag  beziehen sich auf die 2000er Grösse, nicht die hier verloste 3000er Version


----------



## rustaweli (1. Dezember 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Würde sie den Kids überlassen. Jedoch als Stationäre an einer mittleren Float oder leichten Grundrute.


Achso, natürlich um damit alles an Friedfischen zu fangen worauf sie Lust haben. Döbel, Plötz, Brassen....


----------



## Jason (1. Dezember 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich vermute es ist uns allen egal  , aber die technischen Daten im Startbeitrag  beziehen sich auf die 2000er Grösse, nicht die hier verloste 3000er Version


Wenigsten einer der aufpasst.   

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jan_Cux (1. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde auf Zander damit losgehen.


----------



## HerrZebra (1. Dezember 2022)

Also bei mir würde die Rolle zum Barsch und Zander angeln herhalten müssen.


----------



## JottU (1. Dezember 2022)

Zander, Hecht und Barsch.


----------



## Carpe_Diem (1. Dezember 2022)

Zander ;-)


----------



## Mr. Sprock (1. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde damit auf Grundel am Baldeneysee jiggen wollen.


----------



## KadeTTHH (1. Dezember 2022)

Wäre eine tolle Ergänzung für mich, da sich dieses Jahr 2 Rollen zerlegt haben.
Drillen würde ich damit gern alles was anbeisst.


----------



## Thunder (1. Dezember 2022)

einen schönen Zander


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (1. Dezember 2022)

Ich möchte nicht eine Fischart mit dieser Rolle überlisten. Ich möchte "alle" fischarten damit überlisten.


----------



## rhinefisher (1. Dezember 2022)

Thune!


----------



## burlikomm (1. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde damit am Kanal auf Barsch und Zander angeln.


----------



## Ingenieux (1. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde damit Zander und Aale mit Köderfisch fangen wollen.
Viel Glück an alle!


----------



## Skorpionking1974 (1. Dezember 2022)

Also ich würde mit dieser tollen Rolle einen schönen Hecht zum Landgang überreden und dann meiner Familie “Hecht im Speckmantel“ servieren


----------



## feko (1. Dezember 2022)

Ich brauche momentan keine neue Rolle. 
Wünsche aber jedem hier viel Glück. 
Lg


----------



## bic zip (1. Dezember 2022)

Bei uns im Vereinssee sollen Renken schwimmen.
Die zubbel ich damit raus.


----------



## ollidi (1. Dezember 2022)

Speedpilken auf Köhler in Norwegen.


----------



## Astacus74 (1. Dezember 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Eine qualitative Angelrolle für den vielseitigen Raubfischangler für einen Hammer-Preis!



Was heißt hier Raubfischrolle an der Match macht die bestimmt auch ne gute Figur um damit Brassen und Co. rauszuzuppeln


Gruß Frank


----------



## Kanal-Angler (1. Dezember 2022)

Da ich sehr gerne auf Barsch angel würde ich die Rolle auch zum Barsch angeln benutzen.


----------



## u-see fischer (1. Dezember 2022)

Würde die Rolle an meiner Spinnrute montieren um damit auf Rapfen zu angeln.


----------



## sanda (1. Dezember 2022)

Für Barsch und Zander perfekt


----------



## laraque (1. Dezember 2022)

Zander


----------



## Tigersclaw (1. Dezember 2022)

heyho... die Rolle wäre optimal fürs Zanderwobblen 

Grüße Claw


----------



## Minimax (2. Dezember 2022)

Mir scheint, das das Zielfischspekrum der Teilnehmenden ein _klitzekleines Bischen_ eingeschränkt ist.


----------



## Carphunter1705 (2. Dezember 2022)

Zum Joggen auf Zander


----------



## Spiro79 (2. Dezember 2022)

Moin.
Für Forelle und Barsch.


----------



## Finke20 (2. Dezember 2022)

Moin fast den Start verpasst, ich würde die Rolle an der Barschrute einsetzen.


----------



## Sven der Angler (2. Dezember 2022)

Auf Forelle


----------



## Skott (2. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde sie an einer leichten kurzen Forellenrute am kleinen Bach einsetzen wollen....


----------



## Anglerboard Redaktion (2. Dezember 2022)

Und der Gewinner lautet:
Karacho_Kurt 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Bitte per PN deine Nachricht schicken...


----------



## hanzz (2. Dezember 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> @Karacho_Kurt
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


Glückwunsch.

Da Dein Budget ja begrenzt ist, freut es mich, dass du der Gewinner des ersten Törchens bist.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (2. Dezember 2022)

Ja Geil ich freue mich wie Sau
Viel Glück euch anderen beim nächsten Türchen.


----------



## Hering 58 (2. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch . Da freut es mich, dass du der Gewinner bist.


----------



## bic zip (2. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch Kurt  
Da hat es den richtigen getroffen.


----------



## Los 2 (2. Dezember 2022)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## Slappy (2. Dezember 2022)

Sehr gut, Glückwunsch


----------



## Mooskugel (2. Dezember 2022)

Ganz herzlichen Glückwünsch. 

Viel Spaß damit und berichte mal wie sich das Röllchen schlägt.


----------



## kingandre88 (2. Dezember 2022)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Spaß mit dem Röllchen


----------



## yukonjack (2. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch auch von mir


----------



## Vanner (2. Dezember 2022)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch.


----------



## Gert-Show (2. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch!


----------



## Nuesse (2. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch Kurt


----------



## Drillsucht69 (2. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch auch meinerseits …


----------



## Jason (2. Dezember 2022)

Gratuliere dir Max, du kannst sie gebrauchen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Mescalero (2. Dezember 2022)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Petri mit dem Röllchen! Ich freue mich für dich!


----------



## Stippi68 (2. Dezember 2022)




----------



## Forelle74 (2. Dezember 2022)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## eiszeit (3. Dezember 2022)




----------



## Astacus74 (3. Dezember 2022)

Auch von mir noch viel Spaß und Petri Heil mit dem guten Stück



Gruß Frank


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch Karacho_Kurt .


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (21. Dezember 2022)

Und da ist das Ding  
Danke nochmal mal liebe Redaktion ich freue mich wie der Teufel.


----------



## yukonjack (21. Dezember 2022)

Schöne Rolle, viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Blueser (21. Dezember 2022)

Da habe ich ja alle Hoffnung, dass mein Bivvy auch irgendwann noch ankommt ...


----------



## silverfish (21. Dezember 2022)

Viel Spazz und Erfolg damit Max.


----------



## Astacus74 (21. Dezember 2022)

Viel Spaß mit deiner neuen Rolle und natürlich viel Petri Heil



Blueser schrieb:


> Da habe ich ja alle Hoffnung, dass mein Bivvy auch irgendwann noch ankommt ...



die Hoffnung stirbt zu letzt... ich drück dir die Daumen...


Gruß Frank


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (21. Dezember 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Da habe ich ja alle Hoffnung, dass mein Bivvy auch irgendwann noch ankommt ...


Ich war schon kurz davor die AB Redaktion anzuschreiben weil ich befürchtete das die Rolle auf dem Weg zu mir abhanden gekommen ist also ruhig Blut. Gut Ding will Weile haben


----------



## Ron73 (21. Dezember 2022)

Bluesers Festzelt wird bestimmt noch zeitnah ankommen   
Auch ich wünsche dir viel Spaß mit der neuen Rolle Karacho_Kurt


----------



## hanzz (21. Dezember 2022)

Bisher sind alle Sachen immer angekommen. 
Ist doch schön wenn man nicht genau weiß wann kommt, aber es kommt


----------



## Hering 58 (22. Dezember 2022)

Auch ich wünsche dir viel Spaß mit der neuen Rolle Karacho_Kurt


----------

